# 2002 Nissan Frontier wheel stud



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I was told by the shop that I would have to take the 4 wheel drive hub off and pull the axle out to replace the stud.


Ayuh,... I haven't been under a Nissan lately, but Ya, that's how most of 'em are done...


----------



## clashley (Nov 24, 2009)

1fasttwin said:


> Greetings all. This is my first post and I would like to thank everyone in advance for your help. I have a 2002 Nissan Frontier crew cab 4x4 and I recently took it to the tire shop to have the tires rotated and balanced and they broke a wheel stud off on the right front wheel. I was told by the shop that I would have to take the 4 wheel drive hub off and pull the axle out to replace the stud. I was just wondering if this was true or if there was an easier way to replace it. Thank you again.


Yeah, that's pretty much true, although I'm not clear on why YOU have to do it... they broke the stud.


----------



## 1fasttwin (Oct 30, 2010)

Clashley, 
They told me that they would replace a rear stud but not a front one. Too labor intensive I guess. No big deal anyway. I'm pretty good a repairs and I know I could do it cheaper myself anyway. But I understand what you are saying, they broke it they should fix it. At least if I do it myself, I'll know it's done right.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

How did they break it? Impact wrench, I would guess, and the stud sheared off because the lugnut was on too tight. When they rotated the tires, did they use a torque wrench to properly tighten the lugnuts? I'm guessing not. That's usually what causes a lug nut to shear off a stud. Somebody powers it on with an impact wrench, way too tight.


----------



## 1fasttwin (Oct 30, 2010)

That is exactly what happened. I watched as they put the tires back on and they used a torque wrench that time but it's hard to say what the person who owned it before me did. It's just the luck of the draw, I guess. I'll probably attempt the lug replacement in a week or so. I hope to have access to a heated garage by then since the temp. here is in the 20's right now.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bigplanz said:


> That's usually what causes a lug nut to shear off a stud. Somebody powers it on with an impact wrench, way too tight.


Agree, the lugs were improperly installed or the threads were extremely rusted to break coming off.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Seen this too many times: The owner of the shop bears a certain amount of legal responsibility to use "Due and reasonable care" in removing and replacing lug nuts on any vehicle they service. If the owner of the shop, or Manager on Duty tells you they are NOT responsible for damages to the front lugs/studs and will accept damages for the rear lugs/studs--then run, DO NOT WALK to the nearest attorney, leaving your vehicle at the shop. One phone call from a competent attorney will have the vehicle repaired before you get back to the shop.


----------



## intropiles (Dec 31, 2010)

47_47 said:


> Agree, the lugs were improperly installed or the threads were extremely rusted to break coming off.


I second the motion! :furious:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

If it were my car, I would tell the shop, "I'll split the labor if you pay for the part." To me, that would be more than fair, at least if they weren't the place that over torqued the lug nuts in the first place.


----------



## Carkid0007 (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree too dispute that. I know in our shop if its an older vehicle we will work with the customer and at least offer to split the cost of repair, or work out an agreement.


----------

